
No flourish was too much - pepys
https://www.lrb.co.uk/the-paper/v42/n16/bridget-alsdorf/no-flourish-was-too-much
======
yesenadam
> No flourish was too much

Well, that's an uninformative title!

It's about the life and work of the 19th C painter Tissot.

~~~
dang
It's good for HN readers to have to work a little. Not too often, and not too
much—but enough to interrupt the reflexive circuits.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20%22work%20a%20little%22&sort=byDate&type=comment)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&que...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&query=by%3Adang%20reflective%20reflex&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
yesenadam
Thank you! I spent a wonderful hour reading things you wrote and linked to.
All admirably sensible and insightful, as usual.

"The most interesting writing is that which does not quite satisfy the reader.
Try and leave a little thinking for him; that will be better for both. The
trouble with most writers is, they spread too thin. The reader is as quick as
they; has got there before, and is ready and waiting. A little guessing does
him no harm, so I would assist him with no connections. If _you_ can see how
the harness fits, he can. But make sure that you see it." – Emerson, in _Talks
With Ralph Waldo Emerson_

[https://archive.org/details/cu31924014317105/page/n39/mode/2...](https://archive.org/details/cu31924014317105/page/n39/mode/2up)

